# 240hz Monitor



## RtZk (14. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich spiele momentan mit dem Gedanken mir einen 2. Monitor zuzulegen, da mein Monitor recht schlecht interpoliert und 27 Zoll bei HD und Full HD Videos nicht gerade hilfreich sind. 
Da es daher logischerweise ein Full HD Monitor wird habe ich mir auch überlegt ob ich nicht gleich einen mit 240hz und G-Sync nehme und sowas mal ausprobiere. 
Sind ja nur 5 Monitore die zur Auswahl stehen Monitore mit Auflösung: 1920x1080 (Full HD), Bildwiederholfrequenz: 240Hz, Variable Synchronisierung: NVIDIA G-Sync Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland , welcher von denen wäre empfehlenswert?
Ach ja gibt es Probleme, wenn der eine Monitor mit 4k 60hz und der andere mit Full HD 240 hz läuft? Oder ist es gar kein Problem mit unterschiedlicher Auflösung und Frequenz?


----------



## 0ssi (14. Oktober 2018)

Je mehr Hz desto weniger Tearing also macht FreeSync/G-Sync bei 240Hz kaum noch Sinn, besonders nicht wenn es Geld kostet und hast du in deinen Spielen mehr als 144FPS damit sich mehr als 144Hz lohnen ?
Ob 24" oder 27" FHD kommt auf den Sitzsabstand an denn jemand der 50cm nah am Bildschirm klebt der sollte nicht das Gleiche kaufen wie jemand mit tiefem Schreibtisch und 100cm zwischen Panel und Augen.


----------



## RtZk (14. Oktober 2018)

Ja ich habe einige Spiele in denen ich mehr als 144 FPS in Full HD schaffe, die neuen gut aussehenden Spiele würde ich sowieso in 4k spielen.
Also bringt mir G-Sync nichts mehr?


----------



## 0ssi (15. Oktober 2018)

Bei schnellen rechts/links Schwenks kann man natürlich immer noch kleine Risse an allen vertikalen Kanten erzwingen aber 150€+ Aufpreis für G-Sync ist heftig. Muss man testen und dann entscheiden.


----------



## RtZk (25. Oktober 2018)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung welcher von diesen der Beste ist? 

Monitore mit Auflösung: 1920x1080 (Full HD), Bildwiederholfrequenz: 240Hz, Variable Synchronisierung: NVIDIA G-Sync Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Ich tendierte stark zu dem Asus Monitor, da dort auch Bo4 dabei ist, was ich mir sowieso noch kaufen wollte^^.

Edit: Man findet nirgendwo Vergleiche und ich würde heute Abend oder Morgen gerne bestellen.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (25. Oktober 2018)

Wieviel Horizontalfrequenz braucht der Monitor ? Du redest von Vertikalfrequenz. Horizontalfrequenz ist der entscheidende Parameter, alles andere ist dummes Geqatsche, glaubs mir.

Ein normaler alter Fenseher macht einsam und alleine 15,6 KHz Horizontalendstufe. Also 15600 Hz Horizontalfrequenz.

Ich gebe Dir einen Tip. 240Hz vertikal bei 640x480 Pixel ist kein Ding  Man kann sich als Demoprogrammierer sogar die verbleibende Rechenzeit der horizontalen und vertikalen Austastlücke via Interrupt anzeigen lassen auf dem Schirm mit Balken. Der Bidschirmspeicher wird während dieser Austastlücken beschrieben against Scrollfreiem Ruckeln.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (25. Oktober 2018)

Bevor hier im Thread noch mehr Plasma gedampft wird, versuche ich mal zu helfen:

Was genau hast du vor mit dem zweiten Monitor? Ist mir aus dem Eingangspost nicht ganz klar. Du redest von Full HD Videos - dafür brauchst du aber keine 240 Hz, dafür reichen im Prinzip 60 Hz.

Und ja, es kann Zickereien geben, wenn zwei Monitore mit unterschiedlicher Frequenz laufen. Wann, wo und wie, ist nicht ganz klar oder eindeutig.

Zur Frage nach den 240er mit G-Sync: Der Alienware hat im Vergleichstest bei uns am besten abgeschnitten u. a. wegen der besten Reaktionszeit,. Die Unterschiede sind aber nur  winzig, da ja stets das gleiche Panel zum Einsatz kommt. Beim Kauf würde ich der nach B-Kriterien, wie etwa Preis oder der von dir erwähnten Dreingaben entscheiden.

Ansonsten sehe ich es genau so, dass du dir bei 240 Hz und dreistelligen Frameraten das G-Sync schenken kannst. Falls du nicht ausschließlich Shooter zockst, würde ich auf den zu 90 % passenden Kompromiss aus WQHD und 144 Hz.



> Edit: Man findet nirgendwo Vergleiche und ich würde heute Abend oder Morgen gerne bestellen.



Ich kenne da so ein Qualitätsmedium, das hin und wieder ähnliche Monitore vergleicht. Der Test der 240er ist aber schon über ein Jahr her und nicht online. Der Massentest der WQHD-Monitore hingegen schon: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Monit...mit-144-Hz-im-grossen-Vergleichstest-1265253/


----------



## RtZk (25. Oktober 2018)

Ich würde mit dem Monitor einerseits Full HD Videos schauen und andererseits ältere und auch neuere Shooter spielen, wo man von der höheren Hz Zahl etwas hat, für die hübschen Adventures verwende ich weiterhin meinen 4k Monitor. 
WQHD kommt nicht wirklich in Frage, da hier wieder das gleiche Problem wie beim 4k Monitor auftritt, Full HD Videos wirken total verwaschen. 
Ich habe bisher nur den Test http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Monit...sus-ROG-Swift-PG258Q-240-Hz-G-Sync-1222316/2/ von dir gelesen, so wie auch noch den von anderen, nur das dumme ist, dass nicht wirklich ein direkter Vergleich zu den anderen 240hz Monitoren gestellt wird, sondern dieser bewertet wird, in der PCGH vom letzten Monat ist zwar ein kleine Monitor Rangliste dabei, da stehen zwar der Alienware und der Asus drinnen und der Alienware ist deutlich besser bewertet, allerdings bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, wie der Unterschied zu Stande kommt, da ich eben nur den einen Test lesen konnte, die PCGH vom Oktober letztes Jahr habe ich nicht, habe damals nur ab und an Mal eine gekauft und sie erst seit neustem Abonniert. 
Sprich du meinst es macht mehr Sinn, die non G-Sync Varianten des Asus und Alienwares zu nehmen?
Ich habe mal kurz geschaut, der Alienware ohne G-Sync ist nirgendwo verfügbar und der Asus kostet immer noch 400€ in der Free Sync Variante, so groß ist der Preisunterschied da nicht gerade mehr.
Oh und wow, den Alienware mit G-Sync scheint es auch erst ab knapp 600€ verfügbar zu geben.
Sprich die Alienware Monitore fallen eigentlich alle raus.
Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich immer 3 stellige FPS halten kann, in einigen moderneren Shootern beschert einem der 6700k durchaus Framedrops unter 100 FPS und G-Sync federt diese doch ab oder?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (25. Oktober 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> I
> Sprich du meinst es macht mehr Sinn, die non G-Sync Varianten des Asus und Alienwares zu nehmen?
> Ich habe mal kurz geschaut, der Alienware ohne G-Sync ist nirgendwo verfügbar und der Asus kostet immer noch 400€ in der Free Sync Variante, so groß ist der Preisunterschied da nicht gerade mehr.



Ja, G-Sync kannst du dir eigentlich schenken, finde ich. Der Preisunterschied ist schon noch gut 100-150 Euro, das ist hier noch relativ viel. Aber klar, musst du wissen, ob dir es wert ist. Ganz sinnlos ist es ja selbst bei 240 Hz nicht. Etwa, wenn du Spiele zockst, die keine dreistelligen Frames liefern oder starke Schwankungen haben. Ich habe auch einen, ich klopfe aber immer ab 200+ Fps einfach Vsync rein, weil ich von meinem G-Sync-WQHD verwöhnt bin und seitdem allergisch auf Tearing bin.

Ich weiß, mein Vergleichstest der 240er ist quasi weg, aber das Wichtigste habe ich ja grade eh erzählt  Nach wie vor sind die Unterschiede minimal und die beiden Alienware die mit dem besten P/L-Verhältnis. Daran hat sich seitdem auch nichts geändert, außer, dass ein paar 27-Zöller hinzugekommen sind. Der LG Electronics 27GK750F-B, 27" ist da etwa ein gutes Teil.

Der Dell Alienware AW2518HF, 24.5" (210-AMOP) ist bei zwei Händlern immerhin in 1-2 Tagen lieferbar, das ist ja fast schon lagernd  Kostet außerdem nur 350.


----------



## RtZk (25. Oktober 2018)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Ja, G-Sync kannst du dir eigentlich schenken, finde ich. Der Preisunterschied ist schon noch gut 100-150 Euro, das ist hier noch relativ viel. Aber klar, musst du wissen, ob dir es wert ist. Ganz sinnlos ist es ja selbst bei 240 Hz nicht. Etwa, wenn du Spiele zockst, die keine dreistelligen Frames liefern oder starke Schwankungen haben. Ich habe auch einen, ich klopfe aber immer ab 200+ Fps einfach Vsync rein, weil ich von meinem G-Sync-WQHD verwöhnt bin und seitdem allergisch auf Tearing bin.
> 
> Ich weiß, mein Vergleichstest der 240er ist quasi weg, aber das Wichtigste habe ich ja grade eh erzählt  Nach wie vor sind die Unterschiede minimal und die beiden Alienware die mit dem besten P/L-Verhältnis. Daran hat sich seitdem auch nichts geändert, außer, dass ein paar 27-Zöller hinzugekommen sind. Der LG Electronics 27GK750F-B, 27" ist da etwa ein gutes Teil.
> 
> Der Dell Alienware AW2518HF, 24.5" (210-AMOP) ist bei zwei Händlern immerhin in 1-2 Tagen lieferbar, das ist ja fast schon lagernd  Kostet außerdem nur 350.



Bei 27 Zoll ist mir die PPI zu niedrig.  Naja, die 1-2 Tage sind öfter mal so ein Äquivalent zu 3-4 Wochen und außerdem sagen mir die Händler rein gar nichts und im Internet kann man nicht vorsichtig genug sein, mir ist da Alternate/Caseking/Mindfactory + Tochterunternehmen oder Amazon deutlich lieber. 
Vielen Dank schon mal, dann weiß ich jetzt immerhin, dass ich beruhigt einen der Monitore von Asus oder Alienware nehmen kann , vermutlich aber Asus, so spare ich es mir Black Ops zu kaufen^^.


----------



## HisN (25. Oktober 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ach ja gibt es Probleme, wenn der eine Monitor mit 4k 60hz und der andere mit Full HD 240 hz läuft? Oder ist es gar kein Problem mit unterschiedlicher Auflösung und Frequenz?





zweiter Monitor laggy | ComputerBase Forum

Probleme mit 2. Monitor nach Aufruestung auf 240 Hz | ComputerBase Forum

PC ruckelt mit 2ten Bildschirm | ComputerBase Forum

2 Monitore mit unterschiedlichen Specs - fluessiger Betrieb machbar? | ComputerBase Forum

Ingame-Ruckler wenn Stream auf zweitem Monitor laeuft | ComputerBase Forum

1x100Hz 1x60Hz ruckeln am zweiten Bildschirm


----------



## RtZk (25. Oktober 2018)

Bei manchen scheint das Problem ja behoben zu sein, dadurch, dass die Hz Zahl teilbar ist, wäre bei 240 und 60 ja auch der Fall. Ich denke ich muss es einfach mal ausprobieren, wenn es nicht klappt geht er entweder wieder zurück oder nur einer läuft gleichzeitig.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (25. Oktober 2018)

Für FullHD reichen 24Hz.

1080p60 hätte man gerne in Videos(Filmen).


----------



## RtZk (4. November 2018)

Falls es wen interessiert, erst mal durfte ich ewig warten und dann wurde mir auf Nachfrage mitgeteilt, dass er auf unbestimmte Zeit nicht lieferbar ist, dann habe ich ewig rum überlegt, ob ich überhaupt Lust auf die Probleme hinsichtlich 2 verschiedener Frequenzen habe, nachdem ich noch ein bisschen gegoolet habe und keine einzige Lösung gefunden habe.
Naja, jetzt sind es zusätzliche 16 GB RAM geworden .


----------



## RtZk (16. April 2020)

So falls jemand doch Mal über Google auf diesen Thread stoßen sollte. 
Ich hatte für kurze Zeit einen 240 Hz 1080p Monitor da, er hat keinerlei Problem bei gleichzeitiger Nutzung mit meinem 4k 60hz Monitor gemacht, da das Bild jedoch so erbärmlich war, TN und 1080p , habe ich ihn direkt wieder zurückgeschickt. 
Daher habe nach langem Überlegen einen 4k 144hz Monitor angeschafft. Das Bild hier ist klasse und auch hier gibt es keine Probleme mit der unterschiedlichen Frequenz, allerdings läuft er auf 120 Hz, da ich keine 2 Displayports frei habe, die man für 4k 144hz bräuchte. 
Also klappt es zumindest problemlos, wenn die Frequenz doppelt oder vier Mal so hoch ist.


----------

